# Feet for MS Natural MultiMedia Keyboard



## brainpup (Feb 6, 2009)

I just got off the phone with Microsoft's Product Support Group, ,  You see I was cleaning my desk and somehow I broke a Foot/Leg on my MS Natural MultiMedia Keyboard and I was trying to purchase a new one for it, no luck, the dude says, "We gots NO FEETS OR LEGS for choo, choo buy new Keyboard, ho k" ....And I'm like, "come on all I need is ....."choo go Bet Buy", "choo Buy new" ....click.  and he didn't even sound Oreintal....
 Well I have had this Keyboard for over 4 years and it works and looks like brand new, I do clean it regularly (i.e. completly take it apart, like every key in a bowl of bleach & Dawn and everything else washed, except the actual 3 layers of plastic film that has the copper contact leads on them, and I do wipe that clean with a cloth and some electronic contact cleaner) but I have no intentions of trashing it just because its a little crippled with a broken foot/leg.
I have tried Ebay, Google, Ask, Dogpile, Yahoo and several local Computer Repair shops here in Charlotte, NC, still no luck finding any "FEETS" .
I type much faster and more comfortably with this style of keyboard, but I need the use of the "FEETS", because with it laid flat its not the same. I have had several different makes and models of ergonomic keyboards over the last 10 years and I find this one to be the best, (its the white and dark blue one with the grey wrist support & 19 hotkeys, I also use to have one that was identical as far as function and design but it was solid white). I actually have a brand new/still in the box, MS Ergonomic 4000 keyboard, but I use one at work and don't like it as much as this older model. 

Do any of you have, or know of somewhere I can purchase a "FEETS" for my beloved keyboard ?     I'd actually buy a couple if possible. I belive the wireless (its black) version of this keyboard's "FEETS" will fit properly.

I have Paypal, VISA, or I can send a Money Order, Green Stamps, Confetti or just about anything else you may want. candy ? flowers ? 5 new blank DVD-R's ? my dumb girlfriend ?....

I'm currently using a "FEETS" from an old MS Natural Elite keyboard that I had in one of my spare parts boxes and it fits ok, but it just doesn't sit quite right.

I have received lots of great advice/links and insight from reading your forums, so I figured why not go ask the "SMART" folks at POWER UP for some help.

Thanks for any help you may have.
Brian
brainpup@msn.com


----------



## n-ster (Feb 6, 2009)

I would definetly find an alternative instead... try to us a broken piece of plastic or something  or super that broken foot/leg feet/legs back

srsly though... a piece of plastic...


----------



## qubit (Feb 6, 2009)

That sounds like real shit customer support there, dude.

I don't know where you can find a replacement part, but you should be able to make a reasonable fix by cutting up some rubber (pencil eraser?) and making it approximately the right height, then sticking it on in a non-permanent way, so you can do a better fix later.

In the end, it might be a better idea to just look for a new keyboard, as that one is quite old. There must be alternatives from Microsoft, Logitech etc by now that are equivalent to that one and work even better, surely?


----------



## brainpup (Feb 6, 2009)

*I tried that*

Thanks for the advice but I already tried to super glue the original broken leg back together but there is a lot of pressure on a very small piece of the leg. Kinda crappy design to start with if you ask me, looks like a skinny U with tiny nips at the ends. I've tried to make one out of some teflon sheet material I have but the piece that actually goes into the bottom of the keyboard is quite small and my two attempts just busted right off.
Some body out there's bound to have one.......or more.


----------



## qubit (Feb 6, 2009)

Not sure which post you're replying to, but my suggestion isn't necessarily for an exact fix around the broken foot area. Anything that will sit somewhere under the keyboard to raise it to the right height will do temporarily. And getting a new _improved_ one is still the best option in my opinion.


----------



## brainpup (Feb 6, 2009)

hi qubit, I'm using a leg out of another MS ergonomic keyboard that kinda sits right but not like its suppose to.
And lord knows I've tried other keyboards by many different makers and this one feels the best. Like I said I currently have a new MS Natural 4000 that I don't use because I have one at work I use and it doesn't feel as good. Logitech's newest Ergomonic Keyboard isn't a split key either.


----------



## qubit (Feb 6, 2009)

Hmmm, it really looks like you've tried everything. I can understand your attachment to that keyboard. I do that with my stuff all the time.

At this point I can only wish you luck and hope you can find another keyboard like it to use for spare parts.


----------



## BloodTotal (Feb 6, 2009)

Id just grab a new keyboard, not the same one, a newer keyboard


----------



## thebeephaha (Feb 6, 2009)

Call back M$ and tell him to STFU and mail you a part.


----------



## brainpup (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for those responses BloodTotal & the beephaha, but since I've not found any Keyboards that I like any better than this design in over 4 years, (other than the Black Wireless Version of this same model from MS) I'm going to keep trying to find a leg that will fit properly and besides this one functions excellant and a replacement leg is alot cheaper than a new keyboard. Somebody has got to have one or a similar model laying around somewhere that the keyboard is bad but the feet are good or at least maybe somebodies smart enuf to hang on to parts that some day may come in handy. There's a bunch of Pack Rats out there, Lord I know cause I'm kinda one myself. Maybe somebody who works at a Mom and Pop computer repair shop might have one laying around in a used parts bin. 
Oh and I would like to tell that stupid SOB at MS's Product Support just where to go. But when I tried to call back I was told that they would transfer me to that department and instead I got disconnected.
I did find out that, yes, the wireless version of mine and three other MS keyboard's legs will fit properly. So hopefully some one knows where I can buy one or might be able to give me some contacts to try. 
The 1 1/4" long part looks like a big U, with the bottom being a little fatter and the top two ends having little nipples that stick out opposing direction and the one I have is grey, but if its from a different model, it could be white, black or blue.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 6, 2009)

use playdough... and play with it till it feels right  srsly, I did that once, never felt the difference xD

good luck... I'm one of those ppl who refuse to change there parts, but instead try to fix them xD playdough is awesome...


----------



## jross13 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Microsoft Keyboard Feet*

In regards to the broken feet problem, we have standardized on the subject keyboard and the broken feet problem is our only complaint. So, what we do is to take a piece od rubber tubing with a 1" o.d. and cut it to a length of 1". The piece of rubber tubing fits the recessed opening after the broken feet are removed. Use a tube of Goop and after applying some Goop to the cavity, press the rubber tume piece into the cavity so it slightly deforms to and oval and duck tape it in place until the Goop dries and then remove the duct tape. the oval shape is exactly the height dimension of the old broken foot and, using black rubber tubing, the fix looks good and provides a non-slip foot. You will need to make two of theses new rubber feet for each keyboard. Bill Gates can take a hike when he provides no replacement parts - much like the now famous Microsoft Track ball that is discontinued and selling for $100 each plus on E-Bay!

Hope this helps!


----------



## erocker (Feb 24, 2009)

Do you have a pic of what the foot looks like?  I can check around on my old keyboards to see if I have a matching foot.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 24, 2009)

erocker said:


> Do you have a pic of what the foot looks like?  I can check around on my old keyboards to see if I have a matching foot.



+1.  I have plenty of spare keyboards I would be willing to remove the feet from to send to you if you only gave me a picture!


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Feb 24, 2009)

Use a piece of angle iron. Cut it, paint it to match. That won't break!


----------



## KielAswel (May 29, 2013)

*Wouldn't a 3D Printer Solve the Problem?*

I have the same problem, complicated by a functional disability that affects the use of my hands – this keyboard IS unique and essentially irreplaceable. Anticipating this kind of problem, I picked up three of them, when I had the chance. I'm now down to just one pair of functional "FEETS" (legs, in my lingo) - at least in part because my disability renders me a bit clumsy - and so, only ONE complete, functional keyboard.

This seems like a perfect application for a 3-D printer (small plastic part, hard to find, limited quantity required) I'd be more than happy to send anyone both pieces of a broken leg, if they could copy it, whole – even, if absolutely necessary, a whole one, though, obviously, would prefer not, if possible. 

How far are we from a world were this sort of thing is possible?" I'm not wealthy, but would be willing to pay a premium for a small batch of these parts (enough to carry me along until I no longer need to manually input/edit my work).

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

-- Kiel


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 29, 2013)

KielAswel said:


> I have the same problem, complicated by a functional disability that affects the use of my hands – this keyboard IS unique and essentially irreplaceable. Anticipating this kind of problem, I picked up three of them, when I had the chance. I'm now down to just one pair of functional "FEETS" (legs, in my lingo) - at least in part because my disability renders me a bit clumsy - and so, only ONE complete, functional keyboard.
> 
> This seems like a perfect application for a 3-D printer (small plastic part, hard to find, limited quantity required) I'd be more than happy to send anyone both pieces of a broken leg, if they could copy it, whole – even, if absolutely necessary, a whole one, though, obviously, would prefer not, if possible.
> 
> ...



Can you post a pic of the foot and the keyboard? I may have some of them on a couple older MS keyboards I am not using. Also where are you located?


----------



## shovenose (May 29, 2013)

Surely I could find one at work for you. I work one day at a work at an e-waste recycling place. $1.00 if i find one, includes free mailing  Send me a pic


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 29, 2013)

This whole "it feels the best" crap is bs..

It only feels the best because your used to it, just buy a new keyboard and use it for a few weeks and I'll bet you it "feels the best".


That or find something the same height and make it work..


----------



## brainpup (May 30, 2013)

*I'm still looking for Keyboard "Feet"*

Hey everyone, I'm still using this Microsoft Natural Multimedia keyboard and could still use some "feet" for it.
  Several of you have made suggestions that I upgrade to a different type of keyboard and that I will "get used to it"...nope...I've tried, 4 different ones, (HP, Dell, Logitech, MS) just not the same as my old one, which currently (I took an online typing test) I can still spit out 58wpm with no mistakes and my wrist do not get fatigued even after being online for 8 hours at a time.
  This model just fits my style of angled wrist/forearms when I type. Which is another reason why last night I took it completely apart and cleaned the innards out again to remove any dust bunnies and any other crapola to keep it working good. I'm getting faster at doing it too since I've done it about a dozen times over the last 8 years or so, actually this is my 2nd one of these exact ones, my ex-wife stole my original one, she liked it too. I've seen a couple (3) on eBay for sale but they want $40 or more for them and since mine works perfect, I can't see buying a whole new keyboard just because I need the little "feet".

 So if any of you nice people have any "feet" that will fit my keyboard I would love to get a couple of sets, please be reasonable about your price because I am not "rich", just a working stiff trying to get by... (I do have a PayPal account or I could just snail mail ya a couple bucks) but I would love to have a set or two as I plan on using this baby until I get a voice activated interface that works better than my Dragon Natural Speaking, which doesn't work worth a dang when I'm trying to do invoices or draw blueprints. ( and no, Windows 8's touch screen doesn't work for me either, I still have a lot of stuff that has to be typed out ).
 Currently I'm making due with a set of legs off of a Microsoft Natural Elite keyboard that was one of my first "Split" style keyboards from back in 2000, that I saved just...because, the feet from it kinda fit, but aren't quite right.

 I've added a couple of pic's of my keyboard and what the broken "Feet" look like and what I'm currently using from the Elite keyboard.

P.S. - if anybody has one of these Keyboards in good working shape, I'll trade ya a brand new, still in the box, never plugged in, Microsoft Natural Multimedia 4000 keyboard for one.


----------



## OneMoar (May 30, 2013)

drywall screws
http://cl.ly/PIOb/0530130137.jpg
remove the screw in your picture and replace it with a drywall screw just don't screw it in much more then a few turns 
iv had mine rigged up like this for ~6 Months


----------



## brainpup (May 30, 2013)

Hi, "OneMoar", thanks for the reply, I looked at your picture of what you did with the drywall screw(s) ...that's a pretty good idea, one that I never though about and I do apt/home remodeling and have a ton of drywall screws around of different lengths and it would probably work, I'd have to get some of those glue on felt pads to keep the screw from scratching up my desk, but yeah if I didn't screw them in too deep and crack the keyboard, it'd work I guess.

I'm still going to try and find the original ones but if worst comes to worst, I've got another option that I never would have though about, except for thanks to you.


----------



## OneMoar (May 30, 2013)

brainpup said:


> Hi, "OneMoar", thanks for the reply, I looked at your picture of what you did with the drywall screw(s) ...that's a pretty good idea, one that I never though about and I do apt/home remodeling and have a ton of drywall screws around of different lengths and it would probably work, I'd have to get some of those glue on felt pads to keep the screw from scratching up my desk, but yeah if I didn't screw them in too deep and crack the keyboard, it'd work I guess.
> 
> I'm still going to try and find the original ones but if worst comes to worst, I've got another option that I never would have though about, except for thanks to you.



bottle cap 
super glue a bottle cap to the head of the screw


----------



## brainpup (May 30, 2013)

LOL a bottle cap.....nah If I have to use a screw, I'll put a felt piece on the head of the screw. matter a fact I just looked and I have a couple of green felt ones and a couple of clear rubber/plastic ones that would fit right on and keep the screw from scratching my desk.

bottle cap..........too funny


----------



## rhapdog (Oct 7, 2013)

*I've been inspired to repair my keyboard's feet/legs*

I was searching the net for replacements for my little pop-out feet for my Microsoft Natural keyboard.  I found this thread.  I too, do not wish to change my keyboard over this issue.

Although my model keyboard is slightly different, from the pics you showed, we have the same feet for the keyboard. (Not the little rubber pads that keep the keyboard from sliding around, the pop-out feet that raise the keyboard off the desk, for those who are confused. Seems reading this thread that some were confused about that.)

I was inspired to create a set of feet for my keyboard, and was quite successful in making a nice pair that will last for years to come.  So I thought I'd join the forums just so I could share what I did, in case it will help others in the future.

*Items Needed*
1. Rotary Tool (optional, you can find another way to make it work, but this made it easy for me.) 
2. Pliers
3. If using a Rotary Tool, a cutting disc and a wire wheel.
4. Heat Shrink Tubing to fit 3mm wire after shrinking. The tubing will prevent the new legs from scratching your desk, as well as provide for a better grip to prevent sliding of your keyboard.
5. Two (2) Chain Link Fence Ties (approx. 3mm in diameter, made of aluminum). The ties are thick enough to be quite sturdy, but can be bent with a good set of pliers to allow you to shape them as needed. Also, the aluminum will not rust, and will not break the way the original cheap plastic ones do.

I have pictures of the finished product, and the tools I used to get it there.
*
Instructions:*
Cut the fence ties to the length you will need (you can use heavy duty cutters, but I used the grinding disc on my roto tool, as I was able to smooth it at the same time), and bend them into shape. Before bending the part that inserts into the slot, slide the heat shrink tubing onto the fence tie, then finish shaping.  

Use the grinder, then the wire brush attachment to smooth out any rough edges on the ends, so that it won't wear away the plastic on the keyboard as it folds back and forth over the years.

Use a match, cigarette lighter, or heat gun to shrink the tubing to fit the tie.

Snap the tie into place.  Make sure you have it bent to fit snugly.  You will have to use pliers to bend flex it enough to get it in without bending it too far to become loose.

See the pics of what I have. If you do it right, you will have a better product than what you originally paid for. 

I picked up a pack of 50 ties for less that $1.00US, and my total investment on this project, which would allow me to create a total of 25 pairs of feet, is less than $2.00US. That's what I call efficient, since I'll probably never have to do that again.


----------



## Iceni (Oct 8, 2013)

sorted


----------



## rhapdog (Oct 8, 2013)

Fabulous idea, Iceni.  I had thought of that, but only had a few really small clips like that on hand.  I had the fencing stuff from putting up a fence for the dogs recently, so it was on my mind and I used it.

I would recommend others using your idea, as it is a lot easier.

However, I would probably find a way to wrap some rubber/plastic on the part that hits the desk for anti-skid ability.  Some heat shrink tape would be best, I think.  Fairly cheap as well.


----------



## Iceni (Oct 8, 2013)

It's not my idea, It's an old ghetto mod


----------

